# Buff Orpingtons or Freedom Rangers?



## Mama Hen (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello! We just got some chicks last week from our local feed store, but for some obscure reason they mixed the Buff Orpingtons with Freedom Rangers. We picked out a dozen of the lightest colored chicks, hoping they were Buffs, but now that they're around 2 weeks old we aren't so sure! I grew up with chickens, but we never had Buff Orpingtons, so I'm not sure what they should look like at this age... some of them just seem to have darker wing feathers than we expected. Or is that normal for some Buffs? We possibly have some of each, I guess? Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never seen a buff orp with that type of marking on its wings. I'm going to holler at a couple of people see what they think.


----------



## Mama Hen (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks so much!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Probably Freedom Rangers. I currently have BO chicks and they dont have the dark feather coloring.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I would say you got a few of each, the last picture looks like a buff. Personally I don’t own buff Orpingtons but they shouldn’t have that brown in their wings


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I have to agree with everyone else, the first one is definitely something other than a buff, can't tell you what though, I've never seen a ranger. The last one is very possibly a buff, I have several and that is what they looked like at that age.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had never even heard of freedom rangers until a few years ago. One of the forum members had them, I thought he was joshing me about them.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I had never heard or such a thing either, but they have them at the hatchery that I got most of mine chicks from. When I first saw the name I had visions of cavalry chickens, riding horseback through the old west.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know, right?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

yeah I'd have to say the ones with the dark markings on the wings are freedom rangers, the others are probably buffs.


----------



## Mama Hen (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the input! I had never heard of Freedom Rangers either! But I definitely think that’s mostly what we have. In any case, they seem to be thriving.


----------

